# So if I already said it was raining Malts...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

There is another one showing up soon...

QUOTE


> I have a male maltese about 2 1/2 years old,
> 
> I have accepted a position where i travel alot...
> 
> ...


I know nothing about this situation beyond what was in the email exchange last night between Mary and I.... but there is apparently yet another one on the way


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 22 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731827


> There is another one showing up soon...
> 
> QUOTE





> I have a male maltese about 2 1/2 years old,
> 
> I have accepted a position where i travel alot...
> 
> ...


I know nothing about this situation beyond what was in the email exchange last night between Mary and I.... but there is apparently yet another one on the way
[/B][/QUOTE]


God, Steve.. :smcry: :smcry: . It just makes me want to quit my job, and take all of them in.

Bless these poor babies, and all of you, who make such a difference.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Bless you and Peg for being such angels to these little ones.

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know you have said this over and over Steve, but I have to ask, "Why do they take these little babies, if they are not going to make a lifetime commitment?" It is beyond sad..............


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is getting to be beyond apprehension!! :smcry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know what's going on but its really getting bad everywhere. 
I took bags of puppy food to a local rescue a couple of days ago. Its a small rescue and they're full. They have 60 puppies between their farm, a boarding place that fosters and all the other foster homes. How do you ever place 60 puppies? It makes me sick. I dropped the food off at the boarding/grooming shop and feel in love with a mix they had. I'd love to have brought him home with me.

I wanted to say that if I can ever be of help I would be more than happy to do what is needed. I'm in Ohio so I'm a little out of the way but if a dog needs picked up or transported I'd be more than willing to do that. 
Jane


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 22 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731870


> I don't know what's going on but its really getting bad everywhere.
> I took bags of puppy food to a local rescue a couple of days ago. Its a small rescue and they're full. They have 60 puppies between their farm, a boarding place that fosters and all the other foster homes. How do you ever place 60 puppies? It makes me sick. I dropped the food off at the boarding/grooming shop and feel in love with a mix they had. I'd love to have brought him home with me.
> 
> I wanted to say that if I can ever be of help I would be more than happy to do what is needed. I'm in Ohio so I'm a little out of the way but if a dog needs picked up or transported I'd be more than willing to do that.
> Jane[/B]



Thanks Jane. It sounds like though that you are already doing what you can in your area to make a difference, so I thank you for that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Steve, sounds like you need a handy man at your house to replace your front door with a "revolving door".

It'll make things easier.....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness. At least the man sounded to be up front about why he is turning the dog in. We are in a horrendous economical environment. Perhaps that man had to take the new job or lose the job he had.

I sort of try to see the best in people.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just read on another forum I visit that a man who was already disabled lost his job and was in such dire straights fhe is facing having to give up his two dogs. He was so distraught that he attempted suicide. This is so heartbreaking, I pray that this economy turns around quickly.

Linda


----------

